# Anführungsstriche aus String entfernen



## professorchimp (11. Nov 2007)

Wie kann ich am einfachsten anführungszeichen aus einem String entfernen?

also z.B. aus "\"hallo\"" soll "hallo" werden.


danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Nov 2007)

String.replace(...)
oder
String.replaceAll(...)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/String.html


----------



## professorchimp (11. Nov 2007)

damit kann man doch nur ein char mit einem anderen ersetzen oder?

test.replace('\n', '') funktioniert leider nicht :-/


----------



## JPKI (11. Nov 2007)

```
test.replace("\"","");
```


----------

